# PH Hobbies S1001S Digital Sound



## RavenManiac (Dec 28, 2015)

I just finished resurrecting a 26 year old PH Hobbies Digital Sound System. As it turns out, two of the four diodes that handle the track power shorted out and needed to be replaced. I've posted some images of the box and instruction manual for anyone who is interested.

I think a capacitor may be failing as well since the idle sound only occurs for a second after the track power is shut down. My recollection from ages ago was that it used to sound for 3-4 seconds. 

I was told that PH Hobbies is no longer in business, but I'd love to get another board if anyone has one laying around. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe there was a rechargeable battery on the board and it was soldered to the board. I still have a working one in my FA unit.
THe reed switches for bell and whistle need to be lower than the diagram shows, mine are 1/4 inch from the rail, not at axle level.


----------



## RavenManiac (Dec 28, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> I believe there was a rechargeable battery on the board and it was soldered to the board. I still have a working one in my FA unit.
> THe reed switches for bell and whistle need to be lower than the diagram shows, mine are 1/4 inch from the rail, not at axle level.


Interesting. I don't see anything that looks like a rechargeable battery. I only see two capacitors. I've attached a photo of the board.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see a 9v battery type connector going to what appears to be a 4 - AA battery holder, what's that? (upper right corner)


----------



## RavenManiac (Dec 28, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I see a 9v battery type connector going to what appears to be a 4 - AA battery holder, what's that? (upper right corner)


I think that actually powers the sound card. The voltage coming from the track is used to determine the speed of the train, which I believe increases or decreases the chugging sound. I'm sure somebody here is more familiar with it's operation than me, so maybe they'll chime in


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The track power is normally what you power the card with, the battery backup is to keep the sound going when track voltage drops too low to run the card.

The voltage on the track power leads is also used to determine the speed of the sound.

So, those batteries are normally a gel cell that is recharged if it's like the other PH hobbies cards.

How many and what type of batteries are there? It does not appear that all 4 cells are in place, the unused connector is a tipoff.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a JPG copy of the S2001DY manual (this is the diesel version) and pictures of the board. I can email these to anyone needing them, and/or make sure Greg has them on his site.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, I have pictures of 2 of them on my site, if you have info on a different one, I'll post it on my site, and I'm going to post the s1001s pictures too:

http://elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=438&Itemid=502

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I sent you the S2110DY info I have which includes the original manual from PH hobbies.


----------

